# James "Patches" Watson, SEAL



## AWP (Oct 27, 2013)

Kyle Defoor is reporting that Senior Chief James "Patches" Watson has passed away.



> Senior Chief James “Patches” Watson passed away early this morning. Patches was a Plank Owner of the SEAL Teams and paved the way for the SEAL Teams of today. Please keep his family and friends in your prayers.
> Jim “Patches” Watson is the Curator Emeritus of the UDT-SEAL Museum in Ft. Pierce, FL
> An original plank owner of SEAL Team TWO, Jim served three tours in Vietnam as platoon chief earning sixteen combat decorations, four of which are Bronze Stars all with Combat “V”. Many people know him as “Patches”, the point man in Dick Marcinko’s popular Rogue Warrior books.
> Patches came to my boot camp graduation when he worked at the museum just to see if any guys were heading to BUD/S. There was me and one other. He had us up to the museum and showed us all around and drank beers with a couple of 18 year old wet behind the ears meats. He later moved to just outside where our sniper school is and held parties at his place when I went through the course. Total crusher. Hell of a Frogman. Beers to you tonight Senior Chief. You lived well.
> ...


 
http://kyledefoor.tumblr.com/

Blue Skies, Senior Chief.


----------



## Dame (Oct 27, 2013)

A well-deserved rest in God's peace, Senior Chief.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 27, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief. There won't be another one like you. Thank you for all you've given this nation.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP Senior Chief. What a life. And what a job you did with the UDT/SEAL museum as well- your work there has inspired many an aspiring Frogman.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 27, 2013)

Blue Skies, Chief.


----------



## CDG (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP, Chief.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP, Chief.  You will be missed.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 27, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, Senior.  Thank you for your dedication on and off the battlefield.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 27, 2013)

Prayers out Chief to all who shall miss you

LL


----------



## tova (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 27, 2013)

Blue Skies, Senior Chief. I have read about his exploits. BAMFer.

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Chief.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP Senior Chief.


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP Senior Chief


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.

Will see ya on the other side.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP, Senior Chief.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in peace, sir, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace, and thank you.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 31, 2013)

Blue Skies Senior Chief


----------



## Robal2pl (Oct 31, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Swill (Nov 4, 2013)

Fair winds, Senior. You were one of the guys that inspired me to join. Thank you for your service. We have the watch now.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 4, 2013)

RIP, Senior.


----------



## HALO99 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 18, 2013)

RIP, Chief.


----------

